# Super DMZ and DECA-DROL 8 WEEK CYCLE!!



## twotuff (Jul 30, 2011)

how would they stand up to a inject able steroid cycle?
I have decided to put up my own money *THATS RIGHT MY OWN *money and tell you the truth!

stats 
age-28
bf-UK
weight-223
height-510

Steroid/PH history
When I was in my early 20s I ran several cycles which included test, tren, and dbol. I will say that a mix of all three was pretty nice. My last cycle I ran test only and grew like a weed. Since then I have been on nothing but the good ol fashion creatien and protein!!  

I have 2 bottles of IML Deca-drol and 2 bottles of IML DMZ I will take them for 8 weeks and SPEAK the truth.


----------



## twotuff (Jul 30, 2011)

dmz- one pill twice aday
deca-one pill three times aday

IML-advanced cycle support

colmid and whatever else I feel I need for pct

I have learned my body if I shut down hard then I will thrown in some hcg 

I eat right and train right I will put up a sample diet sometime in the next day or two


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## mattrag (Aug 1, 2011)

subbed


----------



## twotuff (Aug 1, 2011)

mattrag said:


> subbed


  ???? Whats this mean?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 1, 2011)

I will follow this one


----------



## twotuff (Aug 1, 2011)

Day 2-   Had a wicked awesome back session killed a few sets of Bi's after, pretty sore which is a good thing! I did get a full 8 hrs of sleep so this may have helped with my workout.

Day3- off day (due to work)
Like I said pretty sore from my workout yesterday. yesterday i spent the day at the beach. yes I am burned and tired. however I smashed alot of crappy food, like 3 cupcakes, fried rice and some hot asian chicken, and 2 huge sandwichs. Sundays I normally eat what i want.   So this morning I wake up and look in the mir  and I notice that with all the shit I ate the day before I really am not that bloated, in fact I am considerably tighter then the day before, also my arms are still pumped.

supps: 30 gram creatin
          15 gram arginin
          1 scoop No explode (preworkout)

diet :  6-7 meals            4 of which are 50 gram shakes, 3-5 peices of fruit, 2-20 oz meals of ground turkey 93/7, one meal of a nice protein and carb.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 1, 2011)

you will DO GREAT.  I did the transformation chalenge and my first 6 weeks was DMZ ANd 13 ethyl and I saw some great gains from it...  NO BLOAT....  I know IML has the additional special ingredient in the deca-drol. 

Wished they had it out when I started teh challenge....  I look forward to watching your progress....


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 1, 2011)

twotuff said:


> Day 2-
> 
> supps: 30 gram creatin
> 15 gram arginin
> ...



Is that 30 grams of creatine? Why are you taking that much creatine? Trying to workout your kidneys?
The arginine is a waste as well.
You take 4 shakes a day, and only 2-3 real meals a day? That's a horrible diet. You should visit the diet and nutrition section and build a better diet for yourself.


----------



## hulk7510 (Aug 1, 2011)

are you taking an ai?


----------



## twotuff (Aug 1, 2011)

hulk7510 said:


> are you taking an ai?



Not right now I do have on hand tho. I am not overly senistive


----------



## hulk7510 (Aug 1, 2011)

twotuff said:


> Not right now I do have on hand tho. I am not overly senistive


----------



## twotuff (Aug 2, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Mike Arnold* 

 
*How do these OTC drugs "compare" to the  other stuff you'v done? It depends what effects you are comparing.  Whenever you are comparing one steroid to another and asking which one  is "better", you need to define the word "better" in order to gt an  accurate answer.*

*Decadrol is actually pretty good for a non-methyl oral. It's probably  one of the best non-methylated orals, actually, BUT....compared to the  drugs you've mentioned (Test, Tren, D-bol), it is nowhere near as good  for size or strength. The compound itself has decent potency, but due to  it's nonmethylation, the amount of the drug which makes it into the  body for use is too low for it to be comparable to methylated orals or  injectables. For guys who don't want to run the aforementioned  compounds, Decadrol (13-ethyl) is a pretty good stacker for a bit more  kick, but for guys who have no problem using other AAS, taking this  compound in this fashion is not a great choice to stack with SD/Dimeth. A  FAR beter choice for an SD stacker would be an injectable like  Testosterone, Trestolone, Trenbolone, Boldenone, or Nandrolone. This  compound is pretty much only a wise choice for guys who can't or don't  want to use alternative AAS.*

*An SD/Dimeth combo, such as what's found in DMZ, is extremely potent.  In fact, NONE of the traditional orals, such as Winstrol, T-bol,  Anavar, D-bol, or even Anadrol...are as potent as SD in terms of muscle  fiber growth. This hold true in both the real world, as well as on  paper. SD is also a very effective steroid for strength, for most  people. The downside to this drug is that it cannot be run for very  long. The product you are using, which contains 10 mg of both SD @  Dimeth, should not be run longer than 8 weeks when uing 1 cap per day  (20 tot al mg)and 6 weeks at 2 caps per day (40 total mg). However, many  people would be better off keeping their cycles at 3-5 weeks in length,  especially beginners or intermediates.*

*Once someone is advanced or upper-intermediate, In my opinion, SD is  best off being used only occasionally for specific purposes. I would NOT  be adding SD to every mass/strength cycle you run because it is just to  brutal on lipids and not too liver freindly either. Some good uses for  SD are peaking strength for a powerlifting comp, maximizing size at the  end of a mass-building cycle, and filling out for a BB'ing comp.*




Thank you for this, it is very informational!!  Maybe it will help some  of these people who do not understand Ph cycles. One of the reasons I  wanted to do this is to test for legitimacy of IML products, also  because I wanted to see what is available on the  LEGAL side of BB  supplementation. I agree that 8 weeks is excessive and like I said  before if I dont feel comfortable continuing my experiment then I will  stop.

DAY 4:  @usealittle... I HAD A WICKED AWESOME chest session!!  Great  Pump and feeling pretty strong. I will admit I have a crazy sweet tooth  however I did not cave in to it last night. Dinner consisted of a spinch  salad, 10oz chicken, and some wonderful wild mushroom couscous. I  finshed my workout with 5 sets of skull crushers and some rope pull  downs. Had veins coming out the top of my chest near the end.    
I lowered my creatin intake to 10 grams aday, and my alraginin to 10grams also.​


----------



## oufinny (Aug 2, 2011)

You will want to die after 6 weeks on SD, and your liver will jump out of your body and slap the shit out of you for putting it through that much too.  I could stand only 3.5-4 weeks on just DMZ, the addition of SD and M-LMG is not going to make it any more pleasant.  IML makes great stuff but I would pulse the SuperDMZ on workout days and just run the M-LMG straight through, your body will thank you.  It is an interesting test and it is nice you are logging it, I just truly think it is irresponsibly dangerous to your body and for what?  To prove we already know IML supps are high quality, there are TONS of logs that prove that already.  Ok, I am off my soap box, do what you want but know you have been warned by more than I about the risks you are taking.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 2, 2011)

take some TUDC for your liver, it is made to counteract any metabolites of PPHs or AAS that contribute to toxicity in the liver.


----------



## twotuff (Aug 4, 2011)

carmineb said:


> take some TUDC for your liver, it is made to counteract any metabolites of PPHs or AAS that contribute to toxicity in the liver.




Thanks Bro!!

Day 5 had another day off training due to work. I stayed away from the junk food last night, and took a major shit. I looked pretty tight this morning. I am jonesn to go train!!!  Tomorrow is leg day and I am going to murk it!   So yesterday after a dentist appt from hell I worked a 12 hour day. I had a headache most of the day, however I cannot figure out it if is the PH or it was just one of those days. I know my blood pressure is up but thats about all. I feel pretty good. I have incorporated one of my shakes with oatmeal so it would be more of a meal. I am also going to eat fish two of the days of the week and try to shead some bf. I will put some photos up after the weekend.


----------



## twotuff (Aug 5, 2011)

Day 6:  Leg day

workout
warm up leg extension     1x30
                                   1x30
squats    1x15  135
             1x12  225
              4x10  315
              1x12     drop   set     4x315 8x225

walking lunges   4 sets 
straight leg dl     3x10
calf machine      4 sets
standing calf      3 sets

finoshed with 1x30 on leg extension

My legs are already sore, I could have went heavyr say 365 on squats but I did nice slow reps instead.  Bodybuilding not powerlifting!!!

yesterday I had two meals with fish!  Was fucking starving, I am doing the same thing to day!


----------



## theyard13 (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome thread man! I'm going to be following this until your done!


----------



## twotuff (Aug 8, 2011)

Day 9:

Feeling pretty good!! i missed a meal on sat and felt it yesterday!  I  will say that I have some wicked pumps and Some serious drive in the  gym. However I fully believe that this is going to be thee full effect  of the combo that I have stacked together. If i would have to compare it  to a test only cycle maybe 300mg a week. I can tell I am on something  but so far I am not overly impressed. I dont feel like shit however,  which is what I was told I would feel like. No headaches, I sleep thro  the night, and no energy crash in the middle of the day. I will say so  far so good, sort of what I expected from an otc steroid. I have the  same strength that Ive always had however I also have more endurance.

Today i replaced two of my meals with fiish. 

Chest day.

    Warm up my shoulders and tris
   2 warm up sets incline bench smith machine
   4 working sets 2x8 (2 45s and 1 25) on each side
   2x8 I added a 10 on each side
   3x12 db flys 45 pd
   4x10 incline hammer streghth
   3x10  flast hs  superset with machine flys
   5x20  skull crusher
   3x12 rope push downs


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 11, 2011)

carmineb said:


> take some TUDC for your liver, it is made to counteract any metabolites of PPHs or AAS that contribute to toxicity in the liver.


 
Do you mean TUDCA? And is that the brand name or the compound within the supplement?


----------

